# Big Pig!



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

I got this e-mail from my brother. I have no idea of how many times it's been forwarded, but I thought I'd post it here.

Just a quick couple of pictures of a friend of mine. The fellow in the pictures is Larry Earley. He lives about 30 miles from Orlando, in the very rural community of Okahumpka, just off the Florida turnpike in Lake County, Florida. He has 20 acres of land and on it, a few cows and horses. Mostly it's pasture land that is fenced with woods surrounding him. He is neighbored by a larger cattle ranch.

His neighbor has complained for several years that wild hogs had been raiding his cattle feeders and salt licks. Last month he saw what he thought was a cow in his pond and went to see if it was stuck in the mud and would have to be pulled out. When he got close enough to realize it was a hog, the thing made a charge at him. He had driven his truck down to the pond and carries a pistol in it. He got his handgun and when it came at him again, he shot it twice and killed it. Wild hogs in Florida usually run from 100-400 pounds with a 400 pounder being a monster. Because this one had been feasting on grain for several years, it had grown to mammoth size. When Larry took it to the processor it weighed in at over 1100 pounds! The meat has no wild taste, as it was grain feed and the Larry is quite the hero. He has fed many firefighters and provided the homeless shelter in downtown Orlando with a couple of meals.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

WOW! He should eat good for the winter then!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

wow that a nice monster wild hog... it wont tastes too great... if you get small or good size wild hog taste better than big one.. did you get mount of your largest wild hog up to your wall.. Good job :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:bowdown: Wow thats huge


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

That thing is Massive!


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

WHAT DID HE SHOOT IT WITH :sniper: THAT THING SHOULD BE A WORLD RECORD OF SOME TYPE HOLY CRAP


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

It looks like a SW500 in the picture


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

why dont you just ask him :wink:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Looks alot like "Hogzilla" killed down in Georgia earlier this year.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That is unreal!


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Holy porkchop, Batman! What a monster. You could hold a pigroast for the entire county with that baby.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

i'll give that a double take for both pictures.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

They're common down here, not big ones like that, just hogs. I will be hunting them and deer for the next week. I'd sure hate to shoot one that big where I hunt, we shoot the 100 lb'ers. They are considerered varmints down here and you can kill them year round on private land and during the various hunting seasons you can kill them with whatever weapon is legal for that particular season. They have poor eyesight but excellent hearing and sense of smell and are very cautious. 
If your a bowhunter Georgia allow 12 deer, three turkeys,one bear and as many hogs as you can get. My longbow is a lot of fun down here.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

They're common down here, not big ones like that, just hogs. I will be hunting them and deer for the next week. I'd sure hate to shoot one that big where I hunt, we shoot the 100 lb'ers. They are considerered varmints down here and you can kill them year round on private land and during the various hunting seasons you can kill them with whatever weapon is legal for that particular season. They have poor eyesight but excellent hearing and sense of smell and are very cautious. 
If your a bowhunter Georgia allows 12 deer( more if you take the special hunts), three turkeys,one bear and as many hogs as you can get. My longbow is a lot of fun down here.


----------



## STEVE ERWIN (Dec 7, 2004)

Its pretty big.......................i guess....


----------



## Benillibrother (Jan 26, 2003)

Don't get too excited fellas, thats a domesticated hog that has escaped into the wild, that is why it is so big, It looks like either a chester white, Landrace or Yorkshire breed of hog. The body type and style is the same as what you will find on any hog farm, that guy would have had a shot at winning a big boar contest at the Iowa or Minn. State Fairs. Go look at pictures of real wild hog or boars taken on hunts down south they are very different from this guy. Started out tame that is why he doesn't have the wild taste.


----------

